# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Ραδιοφωνικό Link Siel exc14/9 Manual

## xoros94.2

Καλησπέρα,
Είμαστε ενας φοιτητικός ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου και αντιμετωπίζουμε πρόβλημα με τον πομπό μας για το link με τις κεραίες.
Το έχουμε δώσει σε άνθρωπο για service, αλλά δε μπορεί να κάνει κάτι αν δεν του δώσουμε κ το εγχειρίδιο του μηχανήματος.
Λόγω οικονομικής στενότητας δε μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε κάποιο καινούριο.

Χρειαζόμαστε ενα manual (σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή) για το link, μάρκας siel, μοντελο exc14/9.
Η εταιρία από την οποία αγοράστηκε δεν έχει κάτι, και η Siel δεν απαντά στα email μας.

Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα είναι παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτη.
Χαιρετισμοί,
Χώρος 94.2 staff

----------


## moutoulos

Όταν αγοράστηκε, δεν είχε manual?. 
H siel δεν απαντά ... ?. Περίεργο ...

----------


## silver

Φιλε xoros δεν βλεπω πουθενα στους καταλογους της siel αυτο το μοντελο.Επιβεβαιωσε το μοντελο και αν ξερεις σε τι συχνοτητες δουλευει 900 η 1700mhz.Θα εξυπηρετουσε και καμια φωτο.Σχεδιο θα σου βρω καποιος θα το εχει στα βουνα αν δεν το εχω.

----------


## Κώστας71

Το SIEL RXT EXC14/9 εργάζετε στους 800-960 MHz.

----------


## xoros94.2

Tin dieuthinsi tou stathmou tin analavame prin miso mina k prospathmoume me oti exoume. Apo oti mas eipan, to link douleue alla exoun kaei kapoia pragmata mesa. Manual den yparxei pouthena, pane 10 xronia pou exei agorastei to mixanima. Skeftomaste na katafygoume se prosorini lisi gia link sta 1400 - 1700 ΜΗZ (http://0086cctv.en.ec21.com/Wireless...3_4670819.html). Silver, i siel dn to emfanizei pouthena, to mono paromoio einai to EXC-RTX 18/25 (http://www.siel.com/products/padiolinks/index.html). Sas euxaristoume gia tin grigori apantisi, an exei kapoios to manual, sozei 800 foitites !

----------


## kostas30

Ασχετο με το θεμα σε ενα τετοιο μαραφετη http://0086cctv.en.ec21.com/Wireless...3_4670819.html) τι μετατροπη χρειαζεται να περασει ηχος απο την φερουσα της εικονας γιατι η φερρουσα το ηχου ειναι πολυ πιο κατω σε σημα τα φωτα σας κυριοι

----------


## silver

Φιλε xoros το manual θα στο βρω ηδη ειδοποιησα συναδελφους που το δουλευανε γιατι αυτα εδω στην Αθηνα δεν δουλευονται πια.Αν βιαζεσαι παρα πολυ ριξε καμμια περιγραφη του τι σου παρουσιαζει μηπως και σε βοηθησω να εντοπισεις το προβλημα.Πες μου αν σου βγαζει ισχυ η οχι η αν εχεις προβλημα με την συχνοτητα του.Τωρα για σενα costas το πιο απλο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να στειλεις τον ηχο απο το video in και να παρεις εξοδο απο το video out.Maximum input level 1volt στα πιο πολλα απο αυτα.Αυτο βεβαια αν οι εισοδοι audio video ειναι αναλογικες.Ειναι δοκιμασμενο το θεμα σε τηλεοπτικο λινκ της microteq.Αν προσπαθησεις να περασεις μεσα απο το audio τον ηχο δεν θα εχεις καλο αποτελεσμα πρωτον λογω μικροτερης ισχυως και δευτερον μικροτερο deviation.Στην διαθεση σας για οτι μπορω να βοηθησω.

----------


## kostas30

φιλε το εχω κανει αλλα δεν περναει καλα ο ηχος εχει σπασιματα καποιος μου ειπε οτι θελει καποια μετατροπη στην εισοδο του βιντεο αλλα λογο οτι ειναι μακρυα δεν εχω παει να το δουμε για αυτο ρωταω μηπως μπορω να το κανω εγω αν ειναι κατι απλο οποια βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη  ευχαριστω .ετσι οπως ειναι καλυψε μια αποσταση 6 χλμ με 2 εξωτερικες κεραιες ο ηχος με το ζορι ενω το βιντεο του σκοτωμου αυτο εχω εγω http://cgi.ebay.com/2-4G-12CH-Wirele...49751931774621
 και με αυτες τις κεραιες http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...253D&viewitem=

----------


## silver

kostas μολις ειδα το post σου αλλα φευγω απο το γραφειο τωρα.Σε κανα δυωρο θα ειμαι σπιτι να δω αν βρω κατι σε manual για αυτα τα μαραφετια και θα σου πω αποψε. Τα λεμε.

----------


## silver

Kostas απ οτι ειδα το σετακι αυτο που εχεις ειναι αναλογικου τυπου με διαμορφωση FM και στο audio και στο video.Ριξε μια ματια σε κατι παρομοιο εδω http://0086cctv.com/english/ProductShow.asp?ID=240.Κανονικα επρεπε να σου δουλευει.Δυο πραγματα υποψιαζομαι.Μου λες οτι ο ηχος εσπαγε αρα σιγουρα ειναι αναλογικο το sender αλλοιως δεν θα περναγε καθολου.Μηπως ο ηχος ηταν δυνατος και ηθελε χαμηλωμα.Δοκιμασες να τον χαμηλωσεις απο την εξοδο της πηγης που το τροφοδοτουσες.Το αλλο που περναει απο το μυαλο μου ειναι μηπως η ληψη του δεκτη ηταν χαμηλη και σου εκανε τις διακοπες η μηπως υπηρχε καποια παρεμβολη στο καναλι που το δοκιμαζες.Περιμενω νεα σου.Νικος

----------


## kostas30

φιλε μου Νικο σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου οχι με τον ηχο απο θεμα ρυθμισεων επαιξα πολυ δεν σπαει απο θεμα εντασης, οι δοκιμες που εκανα σημερα ηταν πανω στον παγκο αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 1- 2 μετρα και στα 12 καναλια που εχει   το ανοιξα κιολας στο pll του στην εισοδο βιντεο ειχε ενα τριμερ προφανος το βιντεο level με το οπιο επαιξα και το μονο που αλαζε ηταν η ενταση του ηχου  αν θελεις στειλε μου καποιο τηλ σου σε πμ να σε παρω να τα πουμε κ παλι σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## chs

exc14.JPG
αν θες και το υπολιπο στιλε mail να στο στειλω.....

----------

